# The Us economy has recovered after a 5 year dip



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

The 2016 Job Market Is Looking Bright For Workers - Fortune
It took long enough for this to happen!


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Eh, depends what gauge you're looking at. Most people would say the US economy has been doing great the last 5 years and is started to turn down just now. The general consensus is that the new few years will be worse than the last few, but since the last few years have been one of the longest expansions in US History that's not really saying much, of course things are going to get worse, they can't stay this well forever.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Then why are so many people protesting for an increase in minimum wage? Why are so many supporting candidates that promise to lower costs or remove cost altogether for certain things? Also you should know when people stop looking for work they're taken off the radar.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

SuperDevastation said:


> Then why are so many people protesting for an increase in minimum wage? Why are so many supporting candidates that promise to lower costs or remove cost altogether for certain things? Also you should know when people stop looking for work they're taken off the radar.


"The Economy" isn't individuals, it's the sum of all of them. It's not contradictory to say the economy is doing well and yet some people are doing poorly. Increased income inequality can easily cause both to be true because the entire growth in the economy is going to the very top and not to the poor.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperDevastation said:


> Then why are so many people protesting for an increase in minimum wage? Why are so many supporting candidates that promise to lower costs or remove cost altogether for certain things? Also you should know when people stop looking for work they're taken off the radar.


No, the problems is that people who were overqualified got fired and so where only given oppurtunity to get jobs that the kids out of HS, in HS and working college students were using. IF someone has over 20 years of expirence and working at a job paying 25$ an hour and have a family to support they cant go back to making 10$ an hour and afford the lifestyle they are in. The thing is a lot of the poor level jobs are hiring right now so people who have little skill have a chance again. Before the Jobs were at the very top and people without expirence or a bachlors were being ignored as well as the top agencys with top level jobs were laying people off.

I have not seen a help wanted add in my city for over 5 years and there has been a lot of them recently.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> I have not seen a help wanted add in my city for over 5 years and there has been a lot of them recently.


Your personal experience is well outside of the norm. The US labor market has been growing for the longest straight run in US history these last 5 years.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

economy?
we haven't had one of those prior to 911


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> economy?
> we haven't had one of those prior to 911


You are saying 911 helped the economy?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> You are saying 911 helped the economy?


no, it was the 1st domino to fall
it destroyed it


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

broken_line said:


> "The Economy" isn't individuals, it's the sum of all of them. It's not contradictory to say the economy is doing well and yet some people are doing poorly. Increased income inequality can easily cause both to be true because the entire growth in the economy is going to the very top and not to the poor.


First I never said the economy was individuals, second if the economy was growing it would benefit all classes.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> No, the problems is that people who were overqualified got fired and so where only given oppurtunity to get jobs that the kids out of HS, in HS and working college students were using. IF someone has over 20 years of expirence and working at a job paying 25$ an hour and have a family to support they cant go back to making 10$ an hour and afford the lifestyle they are in. The thing is a lot of the poor level jobs are hiring right now so people who have little skill have a chance again. Before the Jobs were at the very top and people without expirence or a bachlors were being ignored as well as the top agencys with top level jobs were laying people off.
> 
> I have not seen a help wanted add in my city for over 5 years and there has been a lot of them recently.


Jobs have never been at the very top. Also if the the economy was growing all types of businesses would be hiring.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

broken_line said:


> Your personal experience is well outside of the norm. The US labor market has been growing for the longest straight run in US history these last 5 years.


It seems you're looking a the economy through rose colored glasses.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wall Street is probably going to destroy everything again.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

SuperDevastation said:


> It seems you're looking a the economy through rose colored glasses.


I'm not sure on what basis you could be making this statement. I merely posted a well known fact, how can that be seen as containing any sort of spin?



SuperDevastation said:


> First I never said the economy was individuals, second if the economy was growing it would benefit all classes.


What you state is the foundation of what is currently known as, "trickle-down" economics or what was previously known as, "Reaganomics" or "Voodoo Economics". It's certainly not a mathematically accurate statement and whether or not it's an economically accurate statement is seriously in doubt depending on your political alignment.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

broken_line said:


> I'm not sure on what basis you could be making this statement. I merely posted a well known fact, how can that be seen as containing any sort of spin?
> 
> 
> What you state is the foundation of what is currently known as, "trickle-down" economics or what was previously known as, "Reaganomics" or "Voodoo Economics". It's certainly not a mathematically accurate statement and whether or not it's an economically accurate statement is seriously in doubt depending on your political alignment.


Its not a fact its a lie, it might be a fact for you personally but in general no. However the job market was mostly felt by people age 18-25 with little to no job expirence and not a full college degree. If you dont fit that description you probobly feel it less than the rest of us. Since those people are generally looking for the jobs working at mddonalds as only means of income vs anything else. You are saying since it works on PAPER it must be working in real life. Also there are 100 more things to do with economics than JUST THAT. There was also the Housing and banking crash but of course you would ignore that. There is also liquidation but of course you have no idea how that works. There is videos online explaining economics I advise you to educate yourself rather than spouting blind hopeful stupdity. Trust me your blind hope does not help anyone and you might be happy in your little bubble while the rest of us are suffering and while you think the rest of us are happy to SUFFER.. WE ARE FUCKING NOT YOU PRIVLAGED CRAP! When a homeless person is standing on the street with a sign that says "I want a job call me" Something is seriously wrong. 

Homeless begging for "food" Fine, Begging for "Drugs" Well fine, Homeless begging for "money" fine. When people are on the street begging for jobs. That shit is not a GOOD SIGN! Open your god damn eyes. You are not the only god damn person on this PLANET! 



SuperDevastation said:


> Jobs have never been at the very top. Also if the the economy was growing all types of businesses would be hiring.


There are high up jobs, and low end jobs. High end jobs are like Accountant, Manager, Bookkeeping, Administration. Low end jobs are warehouse worker, Mcdonalds. So yes they exsist.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

@MisterPerfect

I'd rather you not tell me things I (and pretty much everyone else) already know.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

broken_line said:


> I'm not sure on what basis you could be making this statement. I merely posted a well known fact, how can that be seen as containing any sort of spin?
> 
> 
> What you state is the foundation of what is currently known as, "trickle-down" economics or what was previously known as, "Reaganomics" or "Voodoo Economics". It's certainly not a mathematically accurate statement and whether or not it's an economically accurate statement is seriously in doubt depending on your political alignment.


Just because you don't like the fact Reagan didn't share your politics doesn't give you the right to lie about him.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Its not a fact its a lie


No, it's a fact. If you don't even know the state of the most basic economic metrics you probably shouldn't be making arguments about economics.









https://blog.dol.gov/2016/01/08/remarkable-facts-from-the-latest-jobs-report/
Bureau of Labor Statistics Data



MisterPerfect said:


> it might be a fact for you personally but in general no.


Facts are either true or not. There is no such thing as a fact being true for one person and not for another person. What I state is a fact. Period.



MisterPerfect said:


> However the job market was mostly felt by people age 18-25 with little to no job expirence and not a full college degree. If you dont fit that description you probobly feel it less than the rest of us. Since those people are generally looking for the jobs working at mddonalds as only means of income vs anything else.


If a person is over the age of 18 and working at McDonalds there is something wrong. This is especially true for someone who is 25. A person at that age should already be in their permanent career making a decent wage.



MisterPerfect said:


> You are saying since it works on PAPER it must be working in real life. Also there are 100 more things to do with economics than JUST THAT. There was also the Housing and banking crash but of course you would ignore that.


You can't blame something that happened 7-8 years ago for the current economy. The economy always moves in boom an bust cycles, the housing and banking industries are doing just fine now and have been for many years.



MisterPerfect said:


> There is also liquidation but of course you have no idea how that works.


Apparently you don't know how it works if you would suggest there is a liquidity issue. Money has never been more plentiful by orders of magnitude. Quantitative Easing has literally flooded the US with money, interest rates were at 0% for a long time and many countries have negative interest rates. Never in human history has money been more easily accessible.










The problem has nothing to do with liquidity and everything to do with demographics. You can't stimulate growth when there is nothing left to stimulate. Economies are firing on all cylinders, there is just no demographic support for growth. Growth is causes by three things; population growth (in the 18-65 range), labor force participation rate increases and productivity gains. Working age populations in 1st world countries are stagnant or shrinking. There is nobody left to pull into the workforce (women entering the workforce drove economic growth for a long time, but they are already all there now) and therefore the only driver of economic growth is productivity growth which is relatively stable at ~2%. Too put it more bluntly this is as good as it gets for the next 20-25 years until the baby bloomers have mostly died off and we have a larger percentage of our populations working.



MisterPerfect said:


> Trust me your blind hope does not help anyone and you might be happy in your little bubble while the rest of us are suffering and while you think the rest of us are happy to SUFFER.. WE ARE FUCKING NOT YOU PRIVLAGED CRAP!


Nothing I said carries any optimism or pessimism, I merely stated what is. If you reject reality that is your problem, not mine.



SuperDevastation said:


> Just because you don't like the fact Reagan didn't share your politics doesn't give you the right to lie about him.


I said nothing about Reagan either good or bad, I merely defined the term "Reaganomics". Seeing as this is a pretty widely used term you can feel free to look it up yourself.

The posts in this thread are beyond absurd. People shouldn't post about economics if they don't even know the most basic definitions and metrics used in discussing it.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

broken_line said:


> No, it's a fact. If you don't even know the state of the most basic economic metrics you probably shouldn't be making arguments about economics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay you clearly dont understand economics so ill explain. If its true for you that means you benifit from the situation and others might not. Ill use something more ovbious like prison for example. 

We have cops, we have prisons and we have every day citizens. You see how this works? Okay now when we put a prisoner in jail/Prison its harmful to them. They are locked up, lose years in jail, lose rights, and are away from family. They did not want to go to jail but they commited crime. We put criminals in jail as punishment to deter other criminals and to keep them away from the citizens who are behaving themselves. In a way we are "Making an example" out of them. Now while this might benifits the Citizen(Lets say you) its not benifiting the people in jail. You might say Jail is a good thing and criminals need to go to jail but the familys of those people are going to be upset. So while the system might be seen as helpful to you "Which it is" its not helpful to the criminal and the criminals family. You are too narrow minded to realize you are not the only person on this planet. Things are not effecting everyone in the same way. There can be low end jobs like Warehouse but you are not looking for those jobs, a kid 18-25 is looking for it. You might be looking for a job in something high end like bookkeeping or accounting. You are going under the assumption that there is the same amount of jobs in every single industry and everyone can apply to every job they want. Sorry but REAL WORLD DOES NOT WORK THAT WAY. Just becuase accounting jobs are open does not mean every person has the qualifications to apply to be an accountent. So yes it might be true the economy looks good for you which might be becuase of connections,your age, expirence level but it does not look the same to someone who does not have the same resources. So YES its ONLY TRUE FOR YOU, its not true for EVERY OTHER GROUP. FUCKING REALIZE YOU ARE NOT THE CENTER OF THE GOD DAMN PLANET! You are clearly not very smart or you would realize that the world is far more complicated than ONE FUCKING JOB INDUSTRY. You are spouting dellusions as fact but just becuase you have dellusions does not mean its helps us.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Okay you clearly dont understand economics so ill explain. If its true for you that means you benifit from the situation and others might not. Ill use something more ovbious like prison for example.


This has nothing to do with economics. Just because some people are poor doesn't mean the economy is weak. The economy is the sum of everyone, not you personally.



MisterPerfect said:


> You are too narrow minded to realize you are not the only person on this planet.


The irony in this statement is beyond belief. It is you who cannot see beyond yourself. The economy isn't one person or another, it's all persons. If 90% of people are getting richer and 10% are getting poorer then the economy is getting richer. Whether or not you are personally doing well has nothing to do with whether or not the economy is. Entire demographics can be doing terribly and the economy can be strong.



MisterPerfect said:


> There can be low end jobs like Warehouse but you are not looking for those jobs, a kid 18-25 is looking for it. You might be looking for a job in something high end like bookkeeping or accounting.


I made over $100,000 the year I turned 22 and every year thereafter that I worked the entire year. That was when the economy was in the toilet and unemployment was at 10%, not now that is has rebounded and unemployment is at 5%. Don't use age as an excuse. People 22-25 years old would be old enough to possess a college degree easily. However, whether or not this age group is doing well only has limited application to whether the economy is doing well. Yet again I must stress the economy is the amalgamation of all demographics, not just one age group. There's really no point in even discussing this further because you don't even know the definitions of the words you are throwing around. You don't even know what you are saying yourself so how can I even respond to statements that are illogical and self-contradictory.


----------

